# My cat keeps lying in the litter tray



## pudandfudge (Jan 22, 2009)

One of my cats, Fudge has just been spayed and keep going to the littertray and lying down in it. Is this normal behaviour???


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Not unless she liked to lay in it before she had her spay.

The only time my cats lay in the litter is if they are trying to hide and/or aren't feeling well. Check her over, see if she has been licking or pulling at her stitches. See if she is feeling "depressed" and lethargic. If she is just in a bit of pain from the surgery/anesthesia, you could make her comfortable in a small, quiet room where she won't get disturbed. If she has any other problems, or you just think she is "off", call the vet who did the spay and let them know. They may be able to give you trouble-signs to look for.
Good luck and keep us posted,
Heidi


----------



## pudandfudge (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Heidi, thanks for your response. Logical question: but i cant recall her going to sit and lie down in th elitter tray. I have put a box next to the tray with bits of paper in today and she goes in that for a roll instead of the litter. also she has had her first 'number2' since the op which is promising.

She keeps getting her claws stuck in rugs and carpets and struggles to get free. Is this normal, she never used to before.

She is curled up in front of the fire at the mo snoring her head off so I will just have to keep my eye on the little patient.

Thanks again

Laura


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali lays in the litter box sometimes and it makes me crazy. I simply pick up the nearest toy and she'll jump out. It's usually when the sun is hitting it and she believes, probably because she gets bottled water and good food, that this is some sort of resort and she's at the beach, catching some rays.


----------



## pudandfudge (Jan 22, 2009)

ha ha thanks marie, I know exactley what you mean by resort.

well i am pleased to report i haven't caught her in the tray since the posting on here. My boyfriend reckons it was to get rid of the vet smell and be comforted by her own scents..weird but there could be something in it.

Caught her licking and trying to bite the stitches which makes me wince but I think its just curiousity. When can I pick her up as I dont want to hurt her. she keeps climbing all over my head in bed purring and my patience is wearing a bit as i feel i cant pick her up in case its too delicate.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You can pick her up right away, only you may have to lift her differently than usual. Don't pick her up under her elbows with her lower body hanging down, pick her up under her chest and support her rump/hind-legs with one hand to cradle her to your chest or in your arms.
My two kittens are leaping all over the place; on/off the bed. I guess they feel fine, they wouldn't be able to do it otherwise...

Her claws getting stuck in the carpet could have been a bit of left-over reaction/response to the anesthesia and not retracting her claws all the way due to excess relaxation. You could trim them a bit if it continues to be a problem.
h


----------



## pudandfudge (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Heidi! Fudge is doing well now. In top form.
Thanks for all the support!
Laura
x


----------

